# Topics > AI in car and transport > Advanced driver assistance systems, ADAS >  AutoSens  – The Automotive Sensor and Perception Conference, Brussels, Belgium

## Airicist

Organizer - Sense Media

Website - auto-sens.com

youtube.com/AutoSensTV

facebook.com/autosensconf

twitter.com/autosens_

linkedin.com/showcase/autosens

----------

